# Apple Watch Support?



## docprego (Jan 6, 2014)

I wonder if the TiVo app will support the Apple Watch? It would be convenient to control my Roamio from my wrist.

If you are thinking this is a strange idea, the Watch already supports control of the Apple TV.


----------



## altern8545 (Mar 23, 2015)

from my experience, tivo has never been on the forefront of cutting edge so i don't expect any sort of support for the latest and greatest gadget


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

docprego said:


> I wonder if the TiVo app will support the Apple Watch? It would be convenient to control my Roamio from my wrist.
> 
> If you are thinking this is a strange idea, the Watch already supports control of the Apple TV.


Kind of a cool, futuristic idea... 

That said, I Think a TiVo app on the Apple Watch would bring very little ROI for TiVo. What kind of functionality were you thinking? The processing power is pretty minimal - so the functionality couldn't be all that robust.


----------



## altern8545 (Mar 23, 2015)

Watch ideas: alert on low disk space and offer suggestions of items to delete/clear, offer extension of sports recording if/when it notice the final score is not yet posted, reminder when show recording is complete and available for viewing/streaming, alert when new firmware is available and awaiting reboot, ability to identify TV promo or movie trailer (shaman for TV and movies) and add to recording list, etc etc


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

altern8545 said:


> Watch ideas: alert on low disk space and offer suggestions of items to delete/clear, offer extension of sports recording if/when it notice the final score is not yet posted, reminder when show recording is complete and available for viewing/streaming, alert when new firmware is available and awaiting reboot, ability to identify TV promo or movie trailer (shaman for TV and movies) and add to recording list, etc etc


Hmm... A guy a while back wrote a pearl script that populated a photo frame with what was currently recording. It would be fun to have some type of "notification" event even if it were done as a community based project.

Really, it would be neat to have some sort of notification dorm the exiting app,,,


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If TiVo doesn't do it then a 3rd party could easily. Their network control API is well documented.


----------



## BruinGuy (Apr 16, 2015)

altern8545 said:


> Watch ideas: alert on low disk space and offer suggestions of items to delete/clear, offer extension of sports recording if/when it notice the final score is not yet posted, reminder when show recording is complete and available for viewing/streaming, alert when new firmware is available and awaiting reboot, ability to identify TV promo or movie trailer (shaman for TV and movies) and add to recording list, etc etc


Spoiler alert: I have an Android Wear watch (a Moto 360). I sometimes watch sports in a delayed mode on my DVR, about 30 minutes behind for one reason or another. I often forget that I'm delayed while watching it. Near the end of the game my watch buzzes and I look at it forgetting I'm delayed. The second I look at it I know my mistake because now I know the final score, spoiling my delayed game.


----------



## docprego (Jan 6, 2014)

bradleys said:


> Kind of a cool, futuristic idea...
> 
> That said, I Think a TiVo app on the Apple Watch would bring very little ROI for TiVo. What kind of functionality were you thinking? The processing power is pretty minimal - so the functionality couldn't be all that robust.


Here's two ideas for functionality, but surely there are countless others:

Basic remote control: channel up/down, channel numeric input, basic transport controls (FF, RW, Play).

Program guide extension: view info about currently viewed program without having to bring it up on the TV.

Regarding ROI, they already publish an iPhone and iPad app, this would only serve to make the iPhone version more appealing. It might even be the reason a person buys a TiVo. Spoken personally from a true Apple enthusiast, bringing something further into the Apple ecosystem is a very motivating factor. For example, I am personally waiting on a 2016 vehicle to see if Apple CarPlay is on board, rather than buying the current 2015. I'm doing this despite the risk of a price increase and potentially the featuring not arriving.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I wonder if they could stream video to the watch?


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Meh. Tech for tech's sake. 

You have to grab your remote to turn on the tv or receiver anyway right? 

The smartphone Tivo app doesn't even control volume either does it? 

Then loading the app on the &#63743;Watch and dealing with waking it up when you want to use it. And then using a touchscreen to control a tv screen is annoying because you have to look at the touchscreen to ff or rw etc. and then look back at the tv screen to see if your commands are working and look back to see when to start or stop ff or rw. 

So much quicker just having some buttons you can operate by feel without looking. 

then how do your notifications etc on your Watch jive with you wanting to keep your &#63743;Watch Tivo app always on top?

btw, does anyone use their the Tivo phone app as a remote 100% of the time instead of a traditional remote?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

docprego said:


> Here's two ideas for functionality, but surely there are countless others:
> 
> Basic remote control: channel up/down, channel numeric input, basic transport controls (FF, RW, Play).
> 
> ...


I think you have to be careful with the novelty vs real functionality. I certainly am not in the best position to judge (I call it the chicken pox watch) 

If I were to use it, I am not sure I would want anything but notifications, maybe a to do list and at most, a simple find and record. If you could integrate Siri voice commands to find and record content - I could see that.

Siri - find Game of Thrones. 
"Game of Thrones is on HBO East, a new episode starts at 8PM Central Standard Time tonight" 
Siri - Record Game of Thrones. 
"Would you like a Season Pass?" 
No
"Ok, I have scheduled Game of Thrones to record at 8PM Central Standard Time This evening" 

I would like this functionality for my phone, to tell you the truth! But until Apple publishes an open Siri API, we will all be waiting.



Dan203 said:


> I wonder if they could stream video to the watch?


Certainly the phone / iPad has to do some processing that the watch simply wouldn't have the capability to do.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm just not sure if the watch is capable of playing video or not. Or if the connection between the watch and phone is fast enough to support video.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> I'm just not sure if the watch is capable of playing video or not. Or if the connection between the watch and phone is fast enough to support video.


Twerking on one wrist, jerking with the other! 

Homosapiens!


----------

